# Hgh fragment 176-191



## purplerain (Mar 14, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with HGH FRAGMENT 176-191 ? Is this a cheap immitation or a "FRAGMENT" of the real thing that does work but on another level ? I saw it at the NAPS web site and it's got my attention.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 14, 2011)

Its a peptide, its not "HGH"

-T


----------



## cutright (Mar 15, 2011)

It works! Whats your concern with it? Dosage for me is close to 1000mcg daily. Best dose FOR ME as far as fat loss is concerned..and I highly recommend going through twist and extreme peptide to purchase it. You will get it in 3 days vs 3 weeks


----------



## purplerain (Mar 15, 2011)

That's  exactly what I wanted to know. To put it in a nut shell where can I read up on this peptide. Ya know to find out the dosage,does it come ready to use, cost, length of a cycle, what to cycle it with,can it be stand alone,how much I should buy.


----------



## AmM (Mar 15, 2011)

purplerain said:


> To put it in a nut shell where can I read up on this peptide.



It's a place far far away called.....Google!


----------



## purplerain (Mar 15, 2011)

AmM said:


> It's a place far far away called.....Google!



That's WHAT I DID *YOUNG SKY WALKER.*Now I just got out of some mess behind comments like THAT in response to serious question I had asked. Buy the way GOOGLING doesn't always give you actual commentary like a person's experience with it DOES. I mean isn't that why a person comes to this board to share info and to ask questions about chemicals after you some kind of research ?


----------



## cutright (Mar 15, 2011)

One vial once mixed should be used within 10 days so if you run the minimum 500mcg per day that will take you to 10 days I double that but u don't have too! So to answer your question figure out the dose you wanna run, then order enough for a total of 6 to 8 weeks. Run it 4 weeks then take off for 2 then back on...there is no set schedule just tweak it and enjoy the research


----------



## oufinny (Mar 15, 2011)

I have seen results with as low as 300 mcgs a day, will be bumping it up to see if results continue to present themselves.  I have seen tons of doses but many say 500 mcgs a day is enough; big money if you are running 1000!


----------



## VonEric (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you need bac water?


----------



## purplerain (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you man. Damm you are very through with the info man. Is it true that there are no SIDE EFFECTS ?


----------

